# Quest qs31 any thaughts



## 2btoby (Jan 22, 2009)

thinking about buying one any thaughts. anyone?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

2btoby said:


> thinking about buying one any thaughts. anyone?


Welcome,I have handled all three of the Quest line up and the new single cam was a bit rougher to draw,the binary was smooth and the QS was smoothest and cheapest.I woulda bought the binary cam model but it was out of my budget.So I bought the QS 33 and love it.Same bow as the QS 31 just longer.I say go for it,great quality at a great price.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:RockOn::banana::welcomesign::banana::RockOn: pm sent


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 2btoby. Have fun here.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 2btoby (Jan 22, 2009)

*thank you*

thank you all


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:welcomesign:


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:dancing: :welcomesign: :dancing:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

